# Automator copier le nom d'un fichier .avi vers un .srt ?



## cabignon (13 Avril 2012)

Bonjour
je cherche à automatiser un script qui en présence de 2 fichiers de noms différents et d'extension différentes à leur donner le meme nom en gardant leurs extensions.

Les lecteurs de films .avi lisent les sous titres .srt que lorsqu'ils ont le même nom de base exactement.

En résumé Je cherche un script qui copie le nom "film top trop bien.avi" et le donne à "sous titre trop bien.srt" pour le renommer en "film top trop bien.srt" dans un dossier donné.

Merci de votre aide.

Charles


----------



## tatouille (13 Avril 2012)

```
src="toto tata.avi"
dest=$(echo "$src" | sed 's/\(.*\.\)avi/\1mov/')
echo $dest

cp "$src" "$dest"

in my opinion 

for src in *.avi ; do ln -sf "$src" "$dest"; done
```

faite un sticky c'est la question a dix balles qui revient sans cesse

PS: il y a des fautes, c'est incomplet et c'est volontaire


----------



## cabignon (14 Avril 2012)

merci mais je ne sais pas quoi faire de votre réponse.
Desolé  d evoquer un pb connu mais je n ai pas trouve tout seul en faisant uneheure de recherche.
C est bien a ca que servent les forum non ?

Pouvez vous proposer une solution pour newbie (j avoue... sans honte)
merci


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

AutomatorConcepts/Articles/ShellScriptActions.html

Bash-Scripting Guide


----------



## cabignon (14 Avril 2012)

Laconique comme aide
votre script ne marche pas...
Merci pour l'aide qd même 
je vais chercher ailleurs

Pas si facile que ça apparemment


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

cabignon a dit:


> Laconique comme aide
> votre script ne marche pas...
> Merci pour l'aide qd même
> je vais chercher ailleurs
> ...



au contraire, tres facile pour un developeur, apres tout c'est un forum developeur pour developeur,  je n'ai donné qu'un pied a l'etrier 

qui repond a trois sous questions que cet exercice requiert:

1- comment renommer l'extension
2- comment iterer un dossier contenant certains types de fichier
3- comment eviter une copie du fichier source mais plutot s'orienter vers 
une solution de lien symbolic (nouveau nom) qui pointe sur le fichier source

si vous attendez que l'on face pour vous cela n'arrivera point, c'est comme a l'ecole n'attender point que votre voisin le fasse pour vous


----------



## cabignon (14 Avril 2012)

Merci Maitre Yoda mais je suis plombier pas développeur...
Je peux de prêter de la brasure, du cuivre et du feu tu n'en fera pas une soudure pour autant ???


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

oui exactement meme concept sinon grisbi (mais j'ai donné plus que le materiel, je vous ai montré le depart du comment)


----------



## cabignon (14 Avril 2012)

j'ai posté sur macbidouille espérons qu'ils soient plus pédagogiques...


----------



## tatouille (14 Avril 2012)

cabignon a dit:


> j'ai posté sur macbidouille espérons qu'ils soient plus pédagogiques...



vous voulez dire aimant se faire exploiter pour la "cause juste"  bonne chance, j'aime a le rappeler, histoire de passer pour l'enculé de service * "apres tout c'est un forum developeur pour developeur"*

NOTE DE L'ENCULé(TM):
"je cherche à automatiser un script qui en présence de 2 fichiers"
vous auriez du dire "pouvez vous me faire un script qui"

C'est assez marrant ces types qui se permettent des choses, alors qu'ils n'accepteraient pas le dixieme de ce genre de comportement dans leur corps de metier, et ca vient te faire la morale.

dix balles et un mars peut-etre? c'est ca la pedagogie dont tu parles?


----------



## cabignon (15 Avril 2012)

mon pauvre que ta vie doit être triste....
pourquoi tant de haine ?
Allez va en paix
je reste plombier tu restes ????
un con


----------



## tatouille (15 Avril 2012)

ca doit etre ca  alors ce script de 5 lignes il n'est toujours pas fini?


----------

